# What is the ROB BISHOP PLAN



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

I'am not a smart man. So will someone please explain to me the Rob Bishop 
plan for Utah Lands.. Should I LIKE him or should I HATE him.Horror Stories?


----------



## bigred (Mar 5, 2012)

So, full disclosure, Rob Bishop taught my high school government class, and he lives about 2 blocks away from me, and I don't like him. He wants all federal lands in Utah to be turned over to the state. Based on his track record I would say his grand plan is to lease it all for mining and drilling, and sell of the places without minerals worth exploiting. Not very friendly to sportsmen or wildlife enthusiasts.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

I agree with bigred. Unless you are an oilman or are wealthy enough to buy big tracts of land from the state, you should definitely hate him. Should the state acquire those federal lands, expect lands with mineral value to be leased out to oil/gas and mining, and lands with development value to be sold to the highest bidder. There could be a significant reduction in sportsman access over the coming years should he succeed.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Rob Bishop is a POS. He is an enemy to anyone who uses public lands, enjoys our state or national parks, and only caters to the big money and oil and gas companies that fund him. He is attempting to gut one of the most important and successful programs in public land history (The LWCF), and want all federal lands turned to state hands where they can do what they want with them. Federal management isn't in any way perfect, but state or Rob Bishop management would be an absolute disaster to the land and public.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Bishop's "Grand Bargain" is just a distraction, and Trojan horse for the complete transfer of federal lands to the states. So if you hunt and fish public lands anywhere in the West, this will affect you. To fund this nonsense, much of the federal lands that are to be transferred to the state, will be sold off. This means that lands that where once accessible to all of us, will be posted "private property, no hunting". And these won't be the marginal locations, this will be the best of the best.

As for horror stories look no further than SITLA here in Utah. As sportsmen we have to pay high access fees to use these states lands. And they still sell some of them off, and lease large areas like the Book cliffs to energy companies locking us out, and separating us from our investments in such areas.

More on how the whole concept is flawed: http://thehill.com/blogs/congress-b...-americas-lands-should-stay-in-americas-hands

Bishop's name is all over this: http://www.trcp.org/top-10/money-earmarked-for-conservation-gets-spent-elsewhere#.VkofoL9imzl

Ted Cruz on the issue: http://www.trcp.org/top-10/americas-national-forests-and-parks-for-sale#.VkofUL9imzl

Here is some of the back story leading up to how they got us here: http://www.wyofile.com/critic-starving-federal-agencies-fuels-land-transfer-push/

In short, if you hunt and fish Bishop is not your friend.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I used to be slightly in favor of Federal lands transfer to States, but the more I read about it, the less I like. I don't know that we have to throw out POS and "hate" tags for Bishop or other politicians, but we can definitely tell them what we think of their plans on this.

I am a very conservative voter, but w/r/t this issue, the GOP is just flat wrong.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Old Fudd said:


> I'am not a smart man. So will someone please explain to me the Rob Bishop
> plan for Utah Lands.. Should I LIKE him or should I HATE him.Horror Stories?


His plan is this; Steal from the poor, provide for the rich, and profit from all.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

MWScott72 said:


> I used to be slightly in favor of Federal lands transfer to States, but the more I read about it, the less I like. I don't know that we have to throw out POS and "hate" tags for Bishop or other politicians, but we can definitely tell them what we think of their plans on this.
> 
> I am a very conservative voter, but w/r/t this issue, the GOP is just flat wrong.


POS is a strong "hate" tag to apply I guess. Bishop has a terrible record, makes no sense, lies, furthers his agenda, is a puppet to his campaign funders, and hasn't stood for something I agree with once. He is nothing more than a corrupt puppet who wants the rich to get richer.You can be as conservative as you wish, I am on many things, but this is a deal breaker for me on any candidate. This is important to me, and I'll call any of them out that decide they are going to get behind this corrupt idea that helps no one more than the rich who fund them into office. Call it a hate comment, the truth hurts, and when you can't stand for anything but corruption I think that those 3 words describe Bishop just as he is. He doesn't listen to those he should be representing, denies when things such as LWCF have full support from the public and his constituents, and convinces himself he is right when everyone says he is wrong. Being too conservative is what has got this man in office for the amount of time he has been, because it sure hasn't been his record, it's been the "R" sitting next to his name.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

POS in no too strong. Whether its veteran's issues, or sportsman's issues, he fails his constituency. 

As my representative, I have received one response from him over the years, and it was a form letter with no reference, so I don't know what it was even in response to. 
In contrast, on other issues I have worked on in the past I have had much better dealings with representatives of both parties from Utah and other states for that matter. 

Bishop has declined to meet with sportsman's groups, on hunting issues, on at least one occasion that I know of. Maybe decline is too strong of a word, his people responded shortly after the meeting would have been of no use..........

The short and simple is that here in Utah we have NO representation as sportsmen, non of our representatives at a federal level are sportsmen.


----------



## Viper1zer0 (Sep 16, 2015)

If they take our lands .......WE let em...


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Viper1zer0 said:


> If they take our lands .......WE let em...


It is unfortunately just that simple......


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

Bishop's political record is well documented. It's full of lies, deceit, and failures. That should tell you everything you need to know about his current agenda.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Gentleman))----------------> I THINK I 'LL HATE HIM. Man people like hunters. fisherman , campers and folks who use the Fed land will be screwed!!So he is just another Utah Land Who--


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Old Fudd said:


> Thanks Gentleman))----------------> I THINK I 'LL HATE HIM. Man people like hunters. fisherman , campers and folks who use the Fed land will be screwed!!So he is just another Utah Land Who--


Don't forget to put Mike Lee on your list of enemies. He agrees with Bishop all the time and is just as bad. Get these asshats out of office and don't ever vote for them or those who support them again.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Good old Bishop.... I can't stand the guy and his plan to take our lands, but what concerns me is that Sportsmen will continue to just push the button next to the R.

This is a one issue election for me. If you are for TPL or any form of Public Lands seizure you won't get my vote. Local or National. Even if it means voting for Clinton.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

wileywapati said:


> Good old Bishop.... I can't stand the guy and his plan to take our lands, but what concerns me is that Sportsmen will continue to just push the button next to the R.
> 
> This is a one issue election for me. If you are for TPL or any form of Public Lands seizure you won't get my vote. Local or National. Even if it means voting for Clinton.


Utahns seem to be very careless or uninformed voters. Too many believe the bullcrap their fed, especially in this state. Look at our Governer, look at these two hacks, Utah and Utahns are better than these frauds. Start paying attention and voting for the people who support your interests.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

wileywapati said:


> Good old Bishop.... I can't stand the guy and his plan to take our lands, but what concerns me is that Sportsmen will continue to just push the button next to the R.
> 
> This is a one issue election for me. If you are for TPL or any form of Public Lands seizure you won't get my vote. Local or National. Even if it means voting for Clinton.


Here is someone that REALLY LOVES public land. Unless Graham, or Sanders head tickets, we just might be doing that.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Bishop has PLASTIC HAIR. Never trusted him from the first time I saw him. Same goes for Lee. As for Clinton. Never Happen for me. Watched her on the Bengazi hearings.All she needed was a mustache>> Some Sun Glasses>> A Smoke hanging out of her mouth>And the name tag Don Corleone>She is just Bad News To Bad Bishop and Lee are in the other party. they could make a very horrible porno.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

This is the problem 
Ultra conservative people are controlling who gets nominated. Can't change that unless you alienate the neighbors.
Good luck trying to change the GOP. Not going to happen with the sheep in this state.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

So who did everyone vote for last election? 

LDS provide the most loyal (sheep) voting block for the Republican party of any demographic.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

One only needs to look at the push to take 160ish acres of Forest Service Lands on the Bountiful Bench and sell it to for private developement. I'm not very familiar with the land in question, but it seems to be prime winter range for the deer herd there, lower elevation for public recreation, and a place where people can hunt. That land disposal is what Rob Bishop has spent his time on. I think he is a horrible steward of public resources.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Packout said:


> One only needs to look at the push to take 160ish acres of Forest Service Lands on the Bountiful Bench and sell it to for private developement. I'm not very familiar with the land in question, but it seems to be prime winter range for the deer herd there, lower elevation for public recreation, and a place where people can hunt. That land disposal is what Rob Bishop has spent his time on. I think he is a horrible steward of public resources.


The Bountiful land exchange is exactly a prime example. If the state owned the land making things such as that happen would be so much easier. They vote on the issue today I believe hopefully the Bountiful city doesn't approve it. Transfer wouldn't even be the issue though, if the state owned that land it would be put up for sale. That's prime real estate.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

And on the local level do not forget everybody's favorite toady, Ken Ivory.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/op...d-plan-omits-critical-public-land-acquisition


----------



## GeTaGrip (Jun 24, 2014)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=37395109&ni...request-for-bountiful-land-swap&s_cid=queue-3


----------

